# Force Quit Lr 6 on MacBook Pro



## D. Chapman (Mar 23, 2018)

I use a LaCie external drive to store all my photos, along with Lightroom 6 software, connected to a MacBook Pro.  The arrangement crashes frequently, as I'm constantly having to "force quit" Lightroom, eject the external drive, then re-boot and start over again.  In addition, my MacBook keeps reminding me that I didn't eject the external drive properly, which suggests that the laptop is no longer reading the external drive.  So I'm not sure if the problem lies with the MacBook, the LaCie external drive, or Lightroom software.  I have reset the SMC numerous times and used Disk Utility to clean up any flaws on the MacBook, but nothing seems to help.  It's driving me crazy!!!   Any suggestions would be appreciated.  (BTW, I'm also posting this issue on the Apple community forum.)  Many Thanks.
DC


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi!

So, when you have to force quit, is this because Lightroom hangs (beach ball) or because it no longer sees the drive? Way I'd suggest you tell (assuming that's the scenario) is when it next happens, don't force quit LR, open Finder and just see if you can access the LaCie drive, drill down folders etc. If you can't then it's likely the drive that's a problem and LR doesn't know how to handle it (I occasionally get a similar issue with my Promise RAID)

Paul


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi DC, the fact that the MacBook keeps saying you didn't eject properly makes me think it's the Lacie drive. I wonder if it's just falling asleep and not waking properly. Try _System Preferences > Energy Saver_ and uncheck _Put hard disks to sleep when possibl_e and see if that helps.


----------



## D. Chapman (Mar 26, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi DC, the fact that the MacBook keeps saying you didn't eject properly makes me think it's the Lacie drive. I wonder if it's just falling asleep and not waking properly. Try _System Preferences > Energy Saver_ and uncheck _Put hard disks to sleep when possibl_e and see if that helps.





Paul McFarlane said:


> Hi!
> 
> So, when you have to force quit, is this because Lightroom hangs (beach ball) or because it no longer sees the drive? Way I'd suggest you tell (assuming that's the scenario) is when it next happens, don't force quit LR, open Finder and just see if you can access the LaCie drive, drill down folders etc. If you can't then it's likely the drive that's a problem and LR doesn't know how to handle it (I occasionally get a similar issue with my Promise RAID)
> 
> Paul


This is very helpful.  Thx Paul.  My analysis suggests its the drive


----------



## D. Chapman (Mar 26, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi DC, the fact that the MacBook keeps saying you didn't eject properly makes me think it's the Lacie drive. I wonder if it's just falling asleep and not waking properly. Try _System Preferences > Energy Saver_ and uncheck _Put hard disks to sleep when possibl_e and see if that helps.


Thx Victoria.  I checked the “Energy Saver” suggestion and its not checked.  So same problem...i think it’s a bad external drive.  Next step is to move all photos to a new drive.  Ugh!!!


----------

